
Warning of mass extinction of species, including humans, within one decade[2017] - rolph
https://arctic-news.blogspot.com/2017/02/warning-of-mass-extinction-of-species-including-humans-within-one-decade.html
======
gus_massa
The site is too alarmist. Some cherrypicked previous articles:

* Arctic sea ice may well be gone by September 2017 [https://arctic-news.blogspot.com/2017/08/arctic-sea-ice-may-...](https://arctic-news.blogspot.com/2017/08/arctic-sea-ice-may-well-be-gone-by-september-2017.html)

* As El Niño sets in, will global biodiversity collapse in 2019? [https://arctic-news.blogspot.com/2018/11/as-el-nino-sets-in-...](https://arctic-news.blogspot.com/2018/11/as-el-nino-sets-in-will-global-biodiversity-collapse-in-2019.html)

